# TSL!



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

The Grass Walker from trout support keeps producing.


----------



## td288 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Forgot the pic.*

Bone grass Walker


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice fish

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice. Did you weigh her?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sweet! Great fish.


----------



## Inspector Scotty (Jun 25, 2016)

WOW - Great Catch!


----------



## TxMav (Feb 6, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Solid!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Buddy of mine lost a BIG BIG BIG trout on the bone diamond in Baffin yesterday. I won't say how big he thought it was cause ya'll be thinking I be 'fibbin'... this guy has been on some really good fish lately and caught 4 over 25 and and lost this one biggun. :headknock


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Beautiful fish, congrats!


----------



## steverob206 (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow! Thatâ€™s a big summer time fish. Tobinâ€™s the man. Went to Tobinâ€™s house for a lure packing party, first class all the way.


----------



## Skiff_man49 (Apr 24, 2018)

Sweet!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

troutsupport said:


> Buddy of mine lost a BIG BIG BIG trout on the bone diamond in Baffin yesterday. I won't say how big he thought it was cause ya'll be thinking I be 'fibbin'... this guy has been on some really good fish lately and caught 4 over 25 and and lost this one biggun. :headknock


fibber!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Deer30 said:


> fibber!


LOL... yeah... sure... that's me huh! He sent me picks of the 29.5, so I believe him. He also said he threw up after loosing that fish so I know it was Big. He's a little worried he's missed his once in a lifetime fish, but I assured him that if he keeps doing what he's doing as many big fish he's getting on, he'll land one again.


----------

